# Thinking in tight circles.



## earl40 (Aug 26, 2014)

One thing this board does is "force" me into thinking in much tighter circles. One apologetic I use now and then that many never understand, including many Christians, is this. People die for what they believe in all the time but no sane person dies for what they know to be a lie. In other words, the apostles died for what they saw and if they did not see the risen Lord they would not die for someone who did not raise from the dead if they were sane.

The latest apologetic is for the RPW. I asked this. Are those who do not sing in worship sinning because they have a belief it is sin to sing songs not inspired by God? In other words, are they not doing what God commands, singing uninspired songs in a church that does this. For some reason, which I know there are many, they just can't understand the logic behind the question to bring out presupositions that sway a belief. Those that hold singing uninspired songs is allowed _should_ understand that the other brother is sinning according to their belief.


----------

